
Google Sued For Crimes Against Humanity (This is Crazy) - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/21/google-sued-for-crimes-against-humanity/
======
whamied
I wish him the best of luck. This is a classic David v. Goliath story. May his
victory prevent injustice around the world.

